# Getting Quotations - How Many?



## mickdoyle (2 Sep 2011)

If you were getting quotations for a product that is available from 10 suppliers - who each give the same backup service - how many would you get?


----------



## hastalavista (4 Sep 2011)

mickdoyle said:


> If you were getting quotations for a product that is available from 10 suppliers - who each give the same backup service - how many would you get?



Depending on the value and frequency of service required, I would be more concerned about how long the supplier might be in business after u buy, can u look through to the original supplier?


----------



## onq (4 Sep 2011)

If you are willing to put the time into the administration required for it, you should seek quotations from all 10 suppliers.

It would be embarrassing to miss discovering an afforadable, reliable suppliers just because you chose not to ask them to quote.

Given the likely geographic spread, there will be issues of concern arising in connection with proximity, cost, transportation and reliability.


----------



## NorfBank (4 Sep 2011)

mickdoyle said:


> If you were getting quotations for a product that is available from 10 suppliers - who each give the same backup service - how many would you get?



Depends on how much the products costs.

Cheap product - 2 to 3 quotes..

Very expensive - up to 10.


----------

